# Zoya Mod Mattes



## AmourAnnette (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are the swatches for one of the three summer collections of 2011 from Zoya, the mattes! Enjoy &lt;3



​


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 7, 2011)

Those are pretty Annette. How do they wear?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 7, 2011)

Oooo! I like... Im not a fan of matte polish, maybe because I dont understand their purpse.  Would you move forward and stamp them and then apply a glossy top coat?  Or is matte in itself a new trend.  Dont get me wrong, those colors are awesome, I just wonder. Thx.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 7, 2011)

Jean, like all mattes, they don't wear well. Chipping is inevitable within the first 3 days.

Dream, matte polish is a trend, and some wear it matte, others do stamp it, and others wear a glossy top coat. You can see what they look like glossy, on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2011)

I like these matte nail polishes, but i think i'd prefer them with glossy top coat lol !


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 8, 2011)

I totally agree, I have a few matte polishes and I always use a top coat when I wear them. These Zoya colors are great BTW.



> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like these matte nail polishes, but i think i'd prefer them with glossy top coat lol !


----------



## Annelle (Apr 8, 2011)

I've also seen matte colors being mixed with glossy colors when people do konading to their nails (either a matte base with glossy decor, or a glossy base and matte decor) the combination of the two usually looks pretty cool.

Google Search Examples:


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 10, 2011)

That glossy as the accent on matte polish is outta this world awesome! I have to figure that one out for myself! Love!


----------

